# Bunnies Need Home Bad!



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Nov 19, 2008)

At our shelter we have a white lop blue eyed bunny that is 5 pounds and a spotted bunny that is 8 pounds the spotted bunny has been their for a while they both need homes bad! If any one is interested please let me know! They have short fur and would need to be kept inside they are good with kids! I got my bunny from this pound and she is a sweetie. If you are interested you can call the Elkhart County Humane Society: (574) 848-4225 or (574) 848-5453





:headflick: :rabbithop :anotherbun


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm going to move this to the Rescue board - it will get more attention there.

Could you post your location and perhaps some pictures of the bunnies?


----------



## chissy (Dec 2, 2008)

hi im wanting 2 help i have room 4 them plz w.b im cristina by the way


----------



## Becca (Dec 2, 2008)

Where are you located Christina?

Are you a child living with parents? You'll have to get them to contact RabbitLover07.  It will be great if you can help and welcome to the forum


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Dec 2, 2008)

!!!!!!!!!:biggrin2:GREAT !!!!! I have listed the shelter number so call them and they willanswer your QTS!!!!!!!!

:thanks:


:thanks:


----------

